# JD 5200 losing Pto power



## Bello (Jul 23, 2021)

My JD tractor 5200 diesel with 29k hrs
I bought a year ago. I hook up the bush hog engage the pto it runs for a short distance and pto starts to slow down where the bush hog stops turning. 
I replaced fuel filter and hydrulic fluid
Still have the problem. Any suggestions please. Thanks.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We had to replace the PTO sensor on our 6420 and that solved a similar problem


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT
It appears from viewing 5200 parts catalog that the pto clutch is mechanically controlled with a lever. If adjustment of control linkage doesn't solve the slipping of clutch plate then a tractor split will be required. 29K hours is a lot of use.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

29,000 or 2,900 hours?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FWIW, I had a 5300 and they are virtually identical to the 5200. Two pto clutches and two main clutches in about 3500 hrs. I think it was the precursor of the economy series but you can get a wet clutch on the E series. The clutches on these models were not mother Deere’s finest moments


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a 5200 with about 6500 hours on it when the PTO clutch went out. I was running a 8' poultry litter pulverize it was working great then I turned around at the end when I started moving forward it slowed to a stop and had no power from then on. It being an open station tractor it was an easy split replaced all wear parts and was back to grinding litter in 2 days.


----------



## Sterling6.7 (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a 5400 with 3400 hours that mostly sees a tedder or a brush hog. What should I avoid so the pto clutch lives as long as possible?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Only way I can think of to extend 5400 pto clutch life besides engage pto clutch at lower engine rpm's is not engage it.


----------



## Sterling6.7 (Jul 11, 2017)

That is what I figured, thanks


----------

